# anyone downregging ?



## louiseJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, new to the board.
Had  prostap injection last monday, due for scan on thursday, then hopefully will start stimms after that ! I am very very apprehensive and am still wondering whether I will end up at EC !! I was very fortunate that our first cycle worked and now have ds aged 3 1/2 yrs. Although I was a poor responder to stimms and only produced 6 follies, I ended up with severe ohss  because I have pcos and was pregnant.  According to my consultant I am at high risk of it happening again so she wants me to be on gestone and clexane jabs as well. What is really concerning me is that because of my age, she has put me on full dose of menopur (6 amps) so I'm worried it's all going to happen again, maybe even before ec. Anybody had a similar experience with ohss and subsequent cycles  ? also anybody at st james in Leeds ?          Louise


----------



## MeSoozi (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually my comment is regarding my case of OHSS. I got it during 2004 and spent 3 weeks in hospital at BARTS where I had the IVF treatment. I was pregnant with twins, lost one (no real reason given).  My OHSS followed with blood clotts in my neck, several further hospital visits, I took injections daily for my blood, and I now suffer from thorasic outlet syndrome (blood related).  It would be interesting to know if you had simular things happen in respect of the severe case of OHSS. I had a healthy boy who was born January 2005 and am now hoping to use our frozen embryos to try again this year but am not sure of the consequences because of my past experience.  

Kind regards,
Soozi


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi I'm d/r at the moment and I start stimms on Friday so would think we are about the same timeing wise. Come and post on the main thread for this board, is a bit quiet at the monet but lots of lovely girls on there to give you support   Good luck !!

CJ x


----------

